# kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten



## Casybay (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo Teich-und Gartenfreunde,
hab mal, bei einem kleinen Streifzug mit Camera, mein Insektenhotel incl.Restaurant festhalten wollen. Da kam so manch erfreuliches und auch unschönes vor meine Linse:


----------



## Fluni81 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Hallo Carmen!
Nur drei Bilder?! Meeeeehr!!
gruss antje


----------



## Casybay (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Hi Antje,
sowie dieses blöde Wetter mehr zuläßt, gerne!
Jetzt geht´s im Garten erst richtig los, oder?!


----------



## axel (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Hallo Carmen 

Da hab ich auch gleich mal einen Streifzug durch den Garten gemacht .

Als erstes  mal eine genaralüberhohlte Ecke. Pumpe war verrostet und Windmühle eher grün. 
Die Pumpe ist übrigens ein Nistkasten  

  
Die Meise schimpft ganz schön das ich ihrem Nest zu Nahe gekommen bin  

 


        

     

Das soll mal der Wasserfall werden .Der Sandhaufen ist mit Pflanzringen befestigt und die Pflanzringe hab ich versucht mit Feldsteinen zu verstecken .

 

Als letztes noch ein Stück Eis was ich im Gefrierschrank hatte  
Wollte mal sehen wie die Fische dumm aus der Wäsche gucken über  die späte Eisscholle 

 

lg
axel


----------



## Casybay (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Hi Axel,
schöne Bilder vom Garten , der Nistkasten ist orginell, Eure Meisen haben Geschmack
Hat´s denn bei Euch nicht geregnet und gestürmt?


----------



## inge50 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Hallo,

ich hab auch noch einige Blüten.

     

     

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Fluni81 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

..sooo schön bunt


----------



## Majaberlin (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Wunderschöne Bilder! Da stört einen kurzzeitig ja mal das schlechte Wetter draußen nicht, wenn man hier so schöne Bilder gucken kann!


----------



## Fluni81 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

..schlechtes Wetter? hier scheint die Sonne und ein lauer Windzug geht


----------



## Majaberlin (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Ja das dauert halt immer ein wenig länger, bis es sich auch bei uns durchsetzt . Aber morgen soll es ja schön werden - und am Sonntag wird's mir dann schon wieder viiiiel zu warm, da soll es ja 25 Grad geben.


----------



## Casybay (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Hallo Gartenfreunde,
noch ein paar Eindrücke vom beginnenden Sommer....


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Hallo zusammen!!!

Ich war auch gerade mal draußen und habe ein paar schöne Bilder mit reigebracht....


----------



## Digicat (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Servus Gartenfreunde

War gestern wieder einmal mit der Cam in einer Arbeitspause unterwegs ....

Pflanzenmakros
   

Kleiber
 

Junges Eichkatzerl


----------



## Casybay (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Hallo,
hier eine fleißige __ Weinbergschnecke bei der Eiablage.


----------



## Annett (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Hallo Carmen.

Ich sehe sie immer nur beim "Pimpern". 
Danke deshalb für dieses Foto.


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Eine spezielle, wunderschöne Rose, Nuits de Young,
die wir anläßlich des diesjährigen TTs geschenkt bekamen,
zeigt vorsichtig ihre erste Blüte


----------



## Casybay (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

@Annett,
mich überrascht immer wieder der kräftige Muskel, der es schafft die Steine und Erde zubewegen, wenn sie fertig sind mit der Eiablage wird das Loch komplett dicht und eben gemacht.
@Eva-Maria,
würdest Du bitte mal auch ein Foto von der erblüten Rose mit dem interresanten Namen machen, würde mich freuen


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Hallo zusammen,

na, dann zeige ich auch mal ein paar Sachen, die gerade so aktuell sind. 

einige Clematis ...

  
Müsste eine aus der Gruppe Clematis integrifolia sein, welche, das müsste ich raussuchen.

 
Am Geländer links ist eine Clematis viticella (botanische Art). Das ist eine Pflanze. 

  
Clematis viticella "Emilia Plater"

  
Einer meiner Favoriten, C. integrifolia "Rooguchi"

 
Eine Leonardo da Vinci im ersten Flor

 
Alles Rose oder was? wer den Hochstamm findet (mitte), das ist eine Bonica '82. Links an der Hauswand ist eine Jasmina, sehr gesund, sehr empfehlenswert. Die Leonardo da Vinci übrigens auch.

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Casybay (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Hallo Freunde,
hab einige kleine Helfer am __ Blutweiderich entdeckt, was ein Glück, dass es sie gibt


----------



## Majaberlin (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Hallo Carmen, weißt du auch, um was für eine Raupe es sich hier handelt? Ist es das __ Tagpfauenauge? Und an welcher Pflanze sitzt sie?


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Servus Maja

Das ist eine Marienkäferlarve und hier noch ein Bild

Die Pflanze ist ein __ Blutweiderich, hat aber Carmen auch dazu geschrieben


----------



## Majaberlin (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

 uuups ... ja, habe ich überlesen, danke Helmut.
Von der Größe her war das für mich erst nicht so auszumachen, wie klein oder groß die Raupe ist, aber jetzt sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Servus Maja

Das ist keine Raupe  ... Die Marienkäferlarve hat sechs Beinchen .... und vertilgt einiges an Schädlinge, trotz Ihrer Kleinheit (Länge ca. 1cm) sind die sehr Agressiv ....

Eine hat mich mal als Kletterbaum (Knöchel) auserkoren ... die hat mich so gebissen, daß Blut fliessen mußte 

Nichts destotrotz sind es brave Nützlinge, fressen sogar Wegschnecken


----------



## Majaberlin (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Danke für die Erklärung! Komischerweise habe ich selten Marienkäferlarven gesehen, nur die __ Käfer selber. Ich bin auch froh, wenn diese Tiere hier sind, denn es gibt ja oft regelrechte Läusekolonien, die von den Ameisen auch gut gepflegt werden :evil.
Na ja, irgendwas ist ja immer .


----------



## Casybay (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Guten Morgen, 
heute, beim morgentl. giessen aufgescheucht:


----------



## Inken (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Hallo Carmen!

Was für ein prächtiges Heupferd! 

Als Kinder haben wir sie gesammelt und es gab nicht wenige! Inzwischen sind sie bei uns eher selten geworden, in diesem Sommer habe ich noch keines gefunden.. 

Ein schönes Foto!


----------



## Casybay (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Danke Inken,
zum Glück sind die bei uns durch die medit. Gegend und die vielen Strauchanpflanzungen, Haselnuss ect. sehr zahlreich. Manchmal verirren sie sich auch ins Haus.


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Servus Gartenfreunde

Gestern wieder einmal die Cam bei einer Gartenrunde dabei ....

                   

Wie heißt den meine "Unbekannte Pflanze" ... wer kann helfen ....


----------



## Casybay (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Hallo Helmut,
ger Garten ist immer wieder spannend wie die Teiche


----------



## Majaberlin (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Helmut, wenn du die Pflanze meinst mit dem starken aufrechten Wuchs und den spitzen Blättern am Fuß - das ist eine __ Palmlilie. Die blüht bei mir schon. Mach mal nachher ein Foto.
Sie wird Kindl-Pflanzen bilden, die du abmachen kannst und neu einpflanzen.


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Servus Carmen, Servus Maja

Mahlzeit 

Ja, der Garten ist ebenso ein "Mikrokosmos" wie der Teich 

@ Maja: Danke fürs bestimmen der __ Palmlilie  ... und wenn sie Kindl hat werde ich sie am Teichrand pflanzen... sieht bestimmt gut aus


----------



## Majaberlin (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Schau mal Helmut, so sieht sie jetzt gerade bei mir aus, danach Bilder aus dem Vorjahr.


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Servus Maja

Schaut super aus ..... 

Wir haben 5 oder 6 Pflanzen 2007 aus der Nachbarschaft bekommen und heuer blüht eine das erste mal .... die anderen treiben keinen Blütenstab  ... die sitzen vielleicht zu ungünstig  sind von anderen Pflanzen überwuchert :beten

Werde alle zusammen dann an den Teich setzen .....


----------



## Majaberlin (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Ja Helmut, mach das! Unsere Mutterpflanze wird nach dem Blühen "entsorgt", sie wird nicht mehr blühen, und die Kindl werden wohl auch erst übernächstes Jahr blühen. Ich habe mehrere kleine Pflanzen gesetzt im vorigen Jahr und die blühen heuer auch noch nicht. Aber die Blätter sind ja schon mal sehr dekorativ .


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Mahlzeit

Kleines Update ...

 
Vorgestern sind die Knospen der __ Palmlilie aufgegangen  (Bild ist aber von Gestern)


----------



## Dieter_B (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Heute mal ein Bild von unseren Besuchern im Garten.


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Servus Dieter

Schön hast die beiden Tagpfauenaugen abgelichtet


----------



## Dieter_B (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Danke, aber das war meine Tochter, hat insgesamt drei Fotos davon gemacht, zeitweise saßen dort sogar drei.
ich habe die Libelle abgelichtet.


----------



## Dodi (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Nabend zusammen!

Ich bin auch mal mit der Kamera durch den Garten gezogen - seht selbst:

Die Agapanthus blühen, finde ich immer wieder hübsch (dieses Jahr leider nicht so reichlich, da im Herbst umgetopft):
   

Dieses Jahr beglückt uns eine winterharte Agave mit ihrem etwa 2,50 m langem Blütenstiel:
   

Garten "allgemein": 
    
   

Die Hortensie ist dieses Jahr ein Traum - hatte ich kürzlich doch etwas Blaukorn hinzugegeben, so dass sie sich teilweise ins lila verfärbt:
     

Die immergrüne Magnolia grandiflora zeigt die erste Knospe kurz vor dem Aufgehen, die Blüte riecht übrigens ganz toll "zitronig":
   

Die Yucca (__ Palmlilie) namens "Schneetanne" zeigt sich auch in voller Pracht:
 

und last, but not least, meine __ Vanilleblume, die mich mit ihrem Duft immer wieder betört:
 

Einen schönen Sommer wünsche ich Euch allen!


----------



## Casybay (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Hi Dodi,
Dein Garten samt Teich ist sowieso ein TRAUM für mich!!!!!
Das hat STIL


----------



## Majaberlin (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Wunderschöne Bilder! Da kommt man ja direkt ins Schwärmen!


----------



## Dodi (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Guten Morgen!

Habt vielen lieben Dank, Carmen und Maja. 

Macht auch alles viel Arbeit - habe die letzten Wochen meistens bis fast 22.00 Uhr im Garten gearbeitet und mich gegen das "Unkraut" gewehrt.


----------



## paper (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Hallo Dodi!

Toll blühts es bei dir im Garten!

Agapanthus ist heuer allgemein blüh-faul,  in meiner Nachbarschaft gibt es heuer
allgemein sehr wenig Blüten.

Meine Schmucklilie hatte im Vorjahr 13 Blüten und heuer auch 
nur 2, wurde aber nicht umgetopft, die Weiße hat heuer das 1. mal  2 Blüten!


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Servus Dodi

Ein Traum wie immer 

Herrlich ... deinen Garten immer zu bewundern  ....


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Hallo Dodi,
Dein Garten und Dein Teich... der Wahnsinn!
Manchmal beschleicht mich leise das Gefühl, daß sowas gar nicht in HH sein kann... Palmen im Garten! 
Schaut eher aus wie "Deine Dependance in Portugal"
In Urlaub muß man, wenn man solch ein Reich hat, nicht mehr fahren - wo soll es denn schöner sein?


----------



## Dodi (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Nabend!

@ Melitta, Helmut und Eva-Maria:

Auch an Euch herzlichen Dank .danke - macht mich richtig 

Liebe Eva-Maria,

na ja, 'ne Dependance in Portugal isses nu nicht. 
Und nach dem langen, harten Winter ist leider auch viel Exotisches kaputt gegangen... 
Wenn man bloß wüsste, wie die Winter werden, könnte man wieder groß "aufstocken".


----------



## Dieter_B (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Hier ein paar neue Fotos von unserem Garten:


----------



## Elfriede (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: kleiner Streifzug durch den Garten*

Hallo zusammen, 

wunderschöne Gärten habt Ihr, da sind Streifzüge mit der Kamera wirklich lohnenswert. Bei mir ist das leider nicht so, außer Seerosenblüten gibt es in meinem Garten kaum etwas Buntes. Interessantes ist aber auch in meinem Garten zu  entdecken, wie diese großen Samenkapseln auf den Fotos. 


             




MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

